

Symphony Commerce Raises $21.5M to Build Out Its Commerce-As-A-Service Toolset - shawiz
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/04/symphony-commerce-raises-21-5m-to-build-out-its-commerce-as-a-service-toolset/

======
inkless
What's the difference between Symphony Commerce and Amazon?

